# Woher gute und günstige Fahrradkleidung



## unbekannt666 (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach guter und günstiger Fahrradkleidung, wie z. B. 

- kurze Fahrradhosen, welche man evtl. auch zum Joggen benutzen kann und welche man auch bei diesen Temperaturen um die 0 Grad benutzen kann,
- lange Fahrradhosen, welche man evtl. auch zum Joggen benutzen kann und welche man auch bei diesen Temperaturen um die 0 Grad benutzen kann,
- Kurz- und Langarmshirts, welche man evtl. auch zum Joggen benutzen kann und welche man auch bei diesen Temperaturen um die 0 Grad benutzen kann,
- evtl. Socken, wenn überhaupt notwendig,
- Schuhe, wenn normale Laufschuhe nicht so gut sind,
- Rucksack, der beim Fahren gut sitzt, nicht stört, auch nicht beim aus dem Sattel gehen, wenn man einen Berg hoch fährt z. B., welcher schon ein wenig Volumen hat,
- einen möglichst genauen Tacho,
- eine kleine Tasche für Portemonnaie, Handy, Schlüssel, welche man möglichst leicht und unkompliziert und schnell am Fahrradrahmen befestigen kann,
- evtl. Unterwäsche, wenn überhaupt notwendig,
- möglichst dünne Handschuhe, welche aber bei diesen jetzigen Temperaturen ausreichend wärmen,
- einen Fahrradhelm

Hoffe, ich habe nichts (Wichtiges) vergessen!? ;-)

Welche(n) guten, günstigen, seriösen (Online-)Händler könnt ihr mir warum empfehlen, bei dem es auch in Sachen Reklamation schnell und unkompliziert über die Bühne geht (Geld-zurück ...)?

Bitte um eure Antworten.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. Januar 2011)

Hi,
die einzelnen Fragen zu beantworten ist etwas müssig aber Du solltest alles brauchbare bei: http://www.roseversand.de
finden können. 
Der store ist gut, "günstig", seriös und in Sachen Reklamationen schnell und unkompliziert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFG (10. Januar 2011)

Also bei 0 Grad lauf ich nicht mehr in kurzen Hosen und Radfahren schon lange nicht. Eskimo?
Neben dem o.a. Laden bietet Decathlon eine große Bandbereite von günstiger Lauf- und Radkleidung, wobei ich mit den Radhose nicht klar komme.


----------



## fffoxhunter (10. Januar 2011)

Ich kauf mir meist die DYNAMICS Sachen im Stadler. Gut, Günstig!


----------



## Maracuja10 (10. Januar 2011)

Ich kann die Sachen von Decathlon auch empfehlen. Gut und günstig.


----------



## argh (10. Januar 2011)

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, die bekannten Online-Shops zu durchforsten denn eigentlich habensie alle meist gute Angebote. Und seriös sind sie alle. Ich zumindest hatte bislang keine Probleme. Egal bei welchem Laden.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. Januar 2011)

fffoxhunter schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir meist die DYNAMICS Sachen im Stadler. Gut, Günstig!



ich finde die online-beratung von stadler nicht toll, direkt vor ort mag das anders aussehen. mails brauchen aber ewig, bis sie beantwortet werden und dann auch nur sehr knapp.


----------



## lex_89 (10. Januar 2011)

Ich bin ja auch noch ziemlich neu dabei und habe mir Anfangs auch solche Gedanken darüber gemacht, was man braucht, was nicht so Wichtig ist und wo es die Dinge auch günstig gibt...
Du solltest einfach, wie schon Gesagt wurde in den verschiedensten Online Shops suchen und evt. auch mal n wenig Geduld mitbringen und villeicht die ein oder anderen Sachen nicht sofort kaufen (wenns etwas nicht so wichtiges für dich ist) da es immer mal ihrgend wo gute Sonderangebote gibt.
Man findet sich da sehr schnell Zurecht und im Forum sowie Allg. im Internet gibts viele Berichte und Texte über Bike Bekleidungen und was man Umbedingt braucht oder nicht ist so finde ich eh jedermanns andere Meinung xD ich sag mir da immer nur, dass man "sich so Kleiden soll dass es auch spaß Macht" ....


----------



## Bikergeorg (11. Januar 2011)

hi unbekannt666.

Vor 3 Jahren hab ich mein erstes richtiges Mountainbike bekommen. Seitdem frage ich mich auch, wo man nun das entsprechende Equipment herbekommt. Natürlich sollten Preis und Qualität stimmen, was schwierig ist, da Qualität ja logischerweise nie billig ist. Naja, auf jeden fall bestll ich nun seit über einem Jahr meine ganzen Klamotten fürs biken auf http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradartikel-shop-fahrrad-produkte.html.

Die Sachen sind qualitativ hochwertig und wenn du mal die "Sales"-Sektion durchforstest, dann hast du auch relativ günstige Angebote dabei. Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass der Versand sehr schnell erfolgt (max.2-3 Werktage) und du 14 Tage lang das Rückgaberecht besitzt, welches ich allerdings noch nie in anspruch nehmen musste, da mir die Sachen immer gefallen haben 

Ansonsten gibts aber noch jede Menge anderer Online-Shops für Mountainbiking, einfach mal ausprobieren.

Greetz,
Georg


----------



## F4B1 (11. Januar 2011)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Ich kann die Sachen von Decathlon auch empfehlen. Gut und günstig.


Grad die Trikots da stinken, ist einfach nur penetrant.

Günstig Trikot und Hose würde ich eher die empfehlen:
http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/radtrikots/bmc-team-replica-set/228919.html
Sind günstig, heisst *"nicht billig"*! Stinken nicht und ich persönlich fand das Sitzpolster wirklich gut.


----------



## schurwald-biker (14. Januar 2011)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Grad die Trikots da stinken, ist einfach nur penetrant.


 


Habe selbst ein Decathlon Trikot - das stinkt nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tall1969 (15. Januar 2011)

Bei active-out.de gibts das ein oder andere Schnäppchen zu machen. Sind dann Vorjahresmodelle, aber wen kümmerts.


----------



## Windschatten4.0 (16. Januar 2011)

Hätte auch intresse an benuzter bike kleidung


----------



## uncletoby (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo,



Windschatten4.0 schrieb:


> Hätte auch intresse an benuzter bike kleidung


Ich hatte bei es bei EBay versucht und keine gute Erfahrung gemacht. Ich kaufe großteils beim Stadler ein, der hat immer gute Aktionen mit einem guten Preis Leistungsverhältnis! 

Gruß aus dem Salzburger Land!

Servus


----------



## F4B1 (19. Januar 2011)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Habe selbst ein Decathlon Trikot - das stinkt nicht!


Mal während einer längeren Tour getragen? Zumindest die günstigen stinken bei mir dann nach Schweiß, gucke seitdem lieber bei Ebay nach Teamreplicas. Fährt man zwar Werbung für diverse Firmen, aber wenn man mit Vor (-vorvorvorvor)-jahresmodellen zufrieden ist hat man wenigstens was brauchbares. Kostet ein Trikot teilweise auch nicht mehr als 25.


----------



## DFG (19. Januar 2011)

Mmmh, also ich nutze die Laufshirts als auch die Radshirts (Version, einfach) von Decathlon und Feinkostaldi. Die stinken genausowenig, wie die teuren Labelklamotten von BlaBla. Man sollte einfach ein Sportwaschmittel nehmen oder mal duschen.
Die Radhosen nehme ich allerdings nicht, weil die Sitzpolster bescheiden sind. Die Lauftights, egal ob kurz oder lang, sind auch i.O. Labelklamotten oder Radhosen kauf ich im Ausverkauf, muss nicht immer das neuste Model sein.


----------



## F4B1 (19. Januar 2011)

Das mit den Duschen überles ich jetzt mal großzügig, auf Provokationen reagier nicht.
Zum Sportwaschmittel: Bei den ein wenig teureren brauch ich sowas nicht, woran das liegt soll mir persönlich egal sein, aber da rechne ich das Sportwaschmittel mit den paar Euro mehr für die Klamotten gegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFG (20. Januar 2011)

Es liegt nicht am Gewebe. Das wird von den selben Maschinen gewebt die auch Markenklamotten weben, mit dem selben, ich war eine Petflasche Garn. Oder Silberzusatz. Im Ernst jetzt.
Entweder du wäscht die Klamotten falsch, mit zu wenig Wasser oder Seife oder mit der falschen Seife. Pulver sollte man nicht nehmen.


----------



## raccoon78 (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo, 

mal zu erst zu den einzelnen Punkten:



> - kurze Fahrradhosen, welche man evtl. auch zum Joggen benutzen kann und welche man auch bei diesen Temperaturen um die 0 Grad benutzen kann,


Die Frage warum bei 0 Grad noch kurze Hosen wurde ja schon gestellt, ich würde es auch nicht wirklich versuchen....
Bei der Hose Kompromisse zwischen Laufen und Radfahren zu machen ist nicht einfach, bei der kurzen Variante sogar fast unmöglich.
Besorg die eine kurze BIB Short mit Polster fürs Rad (gibts schon unter 50) und eine günstige Lauftight (bei RP oftmals unter 20) zur Short kommen wir gleich nochmal.


> - lange Fahrradhosen, welche man evtl. auch zum Joggen benutzen kann und welche man auch bei diesen Temperaturen um die 0 Grad benutzen kann,


Hier wird es schon einfacher einen Mittelweg zwischen Laufen und biken zu finden.  Die kurze Bib Short hast du ja jetzt schon, diese kann man im Winter auch prima mit einer langen Lauftight oder sowas kombinieren ohne sich auf eine Sportart festlegen zu müssen.


> - Kurz- und Langarmshirts, welche man evtl. auch zum Joggen benutzen kann und welche man auch bei diesen Temperaturen um die 0 Grad benutzen kann


Alles was aus Funktionsmaterial ist taugt in der Regel für beides, es gibt zwar unterschiedliche Schnitte bei Radbekleidung (meist hinten etwas länger) aber gut tragbar ist es allemal.
Es gibt aber gewaltige Unterschiede in der Materialqualität und bei den Schnitten (der Aldikram passt mit zum Beispiel nie). Tipps zu Marken gab es ja schon.


> - evtl. Socken, wenn überhaupt notwendig,


Zwingend notwendig, gerade beim Laufen, wenn Dir deine Füsse wichtig sind. Ohne Funktionssocken tust du dir nichts Gutes (die kann man zum Biken und Laufen anziehen). Aldi oder Tschibo hat da oft recht vernünftige im Programm, gibts aber auch bei den meisten Shops für ein paar Euro.


> - Schuhe, wenn normale Laufschuhe nicht so gut sind,


Im Sommer könnte man mit Laufschuhen durchaus Rad fahren (ob es Spaß macht ist jetzt eine andere Frage) im Winter ein no go.


> - Rucksack, der beim Fahren gut sitzt, nicht stört, auch nicht beim aus dem Sattel gehen, wenn man einen Berg hoch fährt z. B., welcher schon ein wenig Volumen hat


Für längere Touren unbedingt anprobieren!!!


> - einen möglichst genauen Tacho,


Von 5 bis 500 gibts da so ziemlich alles.....


> - evtl. Unterwäsche, wenn überhaupt notwendig


Am Oberkörper auf alle Fälle wichtig, gerade im Winter. Untenrum beim Laufen auch sinnvoll.


> - möglichst dünne Handschuhe, welche aber bei diesen jetzigen Temperaturen ausreichend wärmen,


Dünn oder warm? Beides geht nicht. Bei Temperaturen um die Null müssen Handschuhe schon ordendlich dick sein um warm zu halten. Meine Winterhandschuhe will ich bei 10° schon nicht mehr am Finger haben. Da kommst du um mindestens 2 Paar nicht rum.


> - einen Fahrradhelm


Bei Sicherheit spart man nicht, auch hier würde ich wie beim Rücksack im Laden testen.


> Welche(n) guten, günstigen, seriösen (Online-)Händler könnt ihr mir warum empfehlen, bei dem es auch in Sachen Reklamation schnell und unkompliziert über die Bühne geht (Geld-zurück ...)?


Zusätzlich zu den bereits genannten kannst du mal bei www.hibike.de schauen. Die sind sehr gut, klasse sortiert und haben aktuell WSV mit teilweise 50% reduzierten Artikeln.


Gruß

Martin


----------



## DFG (20. Januar 2011)

Socken zum Laufen,
nur von Falke, aber das muss jeder selbst herausfinden. Die einen so die anderen so. Radsocken braucht man nicht zusätzlich.


----------



## lex_89 (20. Januar 2011)

Hier gibts auch offt gute Qualität zum Reduzierten Preis jeden Tag etwas neues immer wieder Interessant 

http://www.outdoor-broker.de


----------



## Bikeschreck (6. Februar 2011)

DFG schrieb:


> Socken zum Laufen,
> nur von Falke, aber das muss jeder selbst herausfinden. Die einen so die anderen so. Radsocken braucht man nicht zusätzlich.



Ich trage auch zum Biken meine Laufsocken von Falke. Die passen optimal und sind für den rechten oder linken Fuss gekennzeichnet.
Meine Empfehlung!
Ich bin auch schon mit Laufhosen Mountainbike gefahren,sind aber bei kälterem Wetter nicht so gut,da kein Softshell oder Windstopper drin ist. Beim Laufen ist man an den Beinen ja auch nicht so sehr der Zugluft ausgesetzt. Mein Laufshirt von Asics trage ich aber schon beim Biken.

Ich schaue meist online bei den Händlern nach Angeboten,einen Vorteilshändler habe ich keinen.


----------



## Bikeschreck (6. Februar 2011)

lex_89 schrieb:


> Hier gibts auch offt gute Qualität zum Reduzierten Preis jeden Tag etwas neues immer wieder Interessant
> 
> http://www.outdoor-broker.de



Interessante Seite,kannte ich noch nicht. Danke!


----------

